# Score !



## Tom (Mar 20, 2011)

Scored 14#'s of Blackberry for $5.00. Watta deal...


----------



## Wade E (Mar 20, 2011)

I hate you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tom (Mar 20, 2011)

Yea I know...

*U wish U were HERE!*


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 20, 2011)

So you found some guy in a trench coat in a back ally saying pssssst, hey buddy wanna score some Black Berries........


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 20, 2011)

Nice score!


----------



## Tom (Mar 20, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> So you found some guy in a trench coat in a back ally saying pssssst, hey buddy wanna score some Black Berries........


Mike,

Same guy a couple of weeks ago said"psst.. want 63#'s of Blueberries CHEAP" !!
Of course I said SURE!
Same guy TODAY wanted to unload cases of Banana's also CHEAP! ($2 a case)

YA know... sometimes it's NOT what you know BUTT, WHO you know.


----------



## wvbrewer (Mar 20, 2011)

Sweet, Lucky you. Get it while you can get it.


----------



## docanddeb (Mar 20, 2011)

Time to buy another freezer!!

Debbie


----------



## Angie (Mar 20, 2011)

Diddo Wade!!!!!!! Around here they're about $3/lb (on the cheap days)


----------



## Tom (Mar 20, 2011)

docanddeb said:


> Time to buy another freezer!!
> 
> Debbie


Lets see..
I have a Main fridge
I have a s/s fridge w/ 2 beer taps thru the door and fz is full of hops
I have 2 more fridges in the garage
I also have a large upright fz in the garage.
Don't think wife would let me have any more.


----------



## docanddeb (Mar 20, 2011)

You're right...

Nevermind!! LOL

Debbie


----------



## Tom (Mar 20, 2011)

If I get any more fruit I guess it's time to use my Steam Juicer.


----------



## docanddeb (Mar 20, 2011)

I just got mine at the end of last year... works soooo nice. We freeze the fruit, then steam juice and freeze in milk jugs. Takes up sooo much less freezer space! Makes less mess with the green goo for Elderberries too.

Debbie


----------



## Julie (Mar 20, 2011)

Wade E said:


> I hate you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I'm with you on this one. Dam you Tom!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jtstar (Mar 20, 2011)

Tom said:


> Lets see..
> I have a Main fridge
> I have a s/s fridge w/ 2 beer taps thru the door and fz is full of hops
> I have 2 more fridges in the garage
> ...



maybe you can camouflage one to look like a tool shed


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 20, 2011)

All I can say is you suck. (JK) I wish I could get deals like you. Great score.


----------



## Tom (Mar 20, 2011)

docanddeb said:


> I just got mine at the end of last year... works soooo nice. We freeze the fruit, then steam juice and freeze in milk jugs. Takes up sooo much less freezer space! Makes less mess with the green goo for Elderberries too.
> 
> Debbie


No need to freeze. Once steamed, pour into canning (mason) Jars. Seal them and put away. I keep mine in my basement. I think I have about 7 full cases.


----------



## Julie (Mar 20, 2011)

Tom said:


> No need to freeze. Once steamed, pour into canning (mason) Jars. Seal them and put away. I keep mine in my basement. I think I have about 7 full cases.



OMG, ok Western PA'ers Tom is only roughly 6 hours from here, I say we raid his basement.


----------



## Tom (Mar 20, 2011)

Julie said:


> OMG, ok Western PA'ers Tom is only roughly 6 hours from here, I say we raid his basement.


U will need a BIG truck!... LOL


----------



## Duster (Mar 20, 2011)

wow, I can see it now! Tom will be like Bert in the movie Tremors. A basement full of firearms, locked and loaded for anything that may try to intrude.


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 20, 2011)

Tom has officially "got people"!


----------



## grapeman (Mar 20, 2011)

I hope electricity is cheap there!

Way to go on the fruit buys.


----------



## Tom (Mar 20, 2011)

Duster said:


> wow, I can see it now! Tom will be like Bert in the movie Tremors. A basement full of firearms, locked and loaded for anything that may try to intrude.


That was a funny movie.
NAH! I would stay there and drink. If anyone need a place to crash I'd let them in and drink. 
OMG! IT's PARTY TIME !!!


----------



## Tom (Mar 20, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> Tom has officially "got people"!





grapeman said:


> I hope electricity is cheap there!
> 
> Way to go on the fruit buys.



Then you can say I'm kinda "fruity"?    

Elec. cheap? NOT in NJ


----------



## jtstar (Mar 20, 2011)

ffemt128 said:


> All I can say is you suck. (JK) I wish I could get deals like you. Great score.



Who is JK ffemt128 how much wine have you been drinking today


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 20, 2011)

jtstar said:


> Who is JK ffemt128 how much wine have you been drinking today



JK = just joking


----------



## Tom (Mar 20, 2011)

OK calm down..... time to lift a few


----------



## jtstar (Mar 20, 2011)

I'll lift to that


----------



## roadwarriorsvt (Mar 21, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> JK = just joking



JK = Just Kidding. Now who has had a few?


----------



## Julie (Mar 21, 2011)

roadwarriorsvt said:


> JK = Just Kidding. Now who has had a few?



ROFLMAO, well whoever said that Dan could spell?


----------

